# Give pikachu a new mug!



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw this on something awful, and the submissions there were pretty funny, but I'm curious to see what demented shit you guys could come up with

heres the template







heres what i came up with


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha, nice!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)

Behold! Pedochu!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> Behold! Pedochu!



DAMNIT I CAN'T REP YOU!!


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks.

I wonder what else I could knock up in paint?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

I decided to go gung-ho on these ones

Coolstorychu





and Shoopdachu


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Can we do you gonna get raped-chu

And Van Halenchu


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Can we do you gonna get raped-chu
> 
> And Van Halenchu



i'll try


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 18, 2009)

-mouse- said:


>



"It'll make your White's Whiter! But wait there's more!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> "It'll make your White's Whiter! But wait there's more!



I thought the exact same thing. Billy Mayschu


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)

Look, it's Pikajew!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread gets better and better


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)

i tried :C


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Good enough. I dig!


----------



## TimSE (Aug 18, 2009)

someone should do teh Ugly girlfriend with car face on it.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 18, 2009)

My woeful attempt at Darth Maulachu:


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Dan (Aug 18, 2009)

Ladies and Djentlemen... i present to you:







petruccichu!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

this thread will be epic.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 18, 2009)

some people have way too much time on their hands


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Plug said:


> Ladies and Djentlemen... i present to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


>



Buseychu?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Buseychu?


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing can kill the Pika-Grimace.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Even the deadly Motaba virus is powerless.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

CrankaChu





nazichu


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 18, 2009)

Nazichu ftw. He could be Pikajew's arch nemesis.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 18, 2009)

My terrible attempt at Nietzschu


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nazichu ftw. He could be Pikajew's arch nemesis.


yes!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 19, 2009)

Worst Pikachu ever!






I didn't do this one, but it's too funny not to post.


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 20, 2009)

*Stand back, it is.... *






*Cyclokachu!

*and...






*KAMIKACHUUUU!!!!!!

and Emokachu (which has been done by a friend)





*


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 20, 2009)

*Abbathgotfuckedupachu*


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 20, 2009)

I did this like 10 minutes ago


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 20, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I did this like 10 minutes ago



Inbredchu



Ahyulk


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 20, 2009)

PIKACHU!!!


MY SISTER HAS ZOMBIE CANCER

(you get a cookie if you know where this is from)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 20, 2009)

why so serious...horrible, do it better plis


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 21, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> PIKACHU!!!
> 
> 
> MY SISTER HAS ZOMBIE CANCER
> ...



wheres my cookie?


----------



## Variant (Aug 21, 2009)

abysmalrites said:


> *Abbathgotfuckedupachu*



I was wondering when the B.M. ones would happen.


----------



## HamBungler (Aug 21, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> PIKACHU!!!
> 
> 
> MY SISTER HAS ZOMBIE CANCER
> ...



I so wish I could give you rep for this  I posted Awesome Center Redux awhile back when it came out, one of my favorite Ego cartoons.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, you asked for a new mug...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 21, 2009)

hhahaha thats stupid


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 21, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1629265 said:


> Well, you asked for a new mug...



OH, YOU


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 21, 2009)

I am horrible with photoshop but would be curious to see Alienchu or Predatorchu


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Fzau (Aug 21, 2009)

I laughed so hard 
That you for making my day!

(along with a good portion of djenting)


----------



## CypherKnight (Aug 21, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> I am horrible with photoshop but would be curious to see Alienchu or Predatorchu



I give you, Alienchu


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 21, 2009)

JESUS!!!

HAHAHAHAA


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 21, 2009)

PREDACHU






Lol i`m high and i will no remember this.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 21, 2009)

PAZUZUCHU!!!!





Do you know what she did, your cunting daughter?!


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 22, 2009)

i see your pazuzuchu, and raise you a bigger abomination!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 22, 2009)

This thread is epic.

But there's something missing... Cthulhuchu!!! Someone do it! I can't


----------



## Bungle (Aug 22, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> This thread is epic.
> 
> But there's something missing... Cthulhuchu!!! Someone do it! I can't


What? You don't have MS Paint?! GETOUTTAHERE!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 22, 2009)

Nameless spawns...






I HAS THEM!!!!





I know I suck, but this fun!!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 22, 2009)

dang gonna have trouble sleeping tonight, homerchu scares me


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2009)

Petruccichu.


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Petruccichu.


----------



## CypherKnight (Aug 22, 2009)

I made this last night, but my internet suddenly crashed

Alienchu v. Predachu!


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 22, 2009)

IT'S ALIVE


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 22, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> IT'S ALIVE



NOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## -mouse- (Aug 22, 2009)

YESSSSSSS!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 22, 2009)

74n4LL0 said:


>


walmartachu?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Aug 22, 2009)

have you ever wondered how the secret son pikachu and hello kitty could look like?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 22, 2009)

AWESOME!!


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2009)

FFFFUUUUU


----------



## afireinside (Aug 23, 2009)

ahahahah I am laughing so hard!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 23, 2009)

Bulbchu?


----------



## Adam (Aug 23, 2009)

Batmanchu!


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 23, 2009)

Batmanchu kinda needs a motto... like...

*Batmanchu! *- *It is here to fuck you up!*


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't read all the posts but I'm working EFGchu.

I'll post as an edit 


EDIT:


----------



## Despised_0515 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> My terrible attempt at Nietzschu




FIXED... kinda.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha, that's still better than mine. If you can tell I have NO design skills what-so-ever


----------



## Bungle (Aug 24, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> Batmanchu kinda needs a motto... like...
> 
> *Batmanchu! *- *It is here to fuck you up!*


Criminal: Who are you?!?!
Batmanchu: I'm Batmanchu
Criminal: Errr,  gesundheit?


----------



## Severance (Aug 24, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> Batmanchu kinda needs a motto... like...
> 
> *Batmanchu! *- *It is here to fuck you up!*


 

I'm the goddamn batmanchu.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe a Fu Manchu, Kill Bill Volume 2 style?


----------



## The Beard (Aug 26, 2009)

Asianfacechu!


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2009)

I want NUDE MAN-chu. NAO!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 26, 2009)

So, got to thinking, what other iconic yellow game characters are there?

I present... *Pac-Chu!*






I also give you, in a similar vein... *Master Chu*.






And yet another one, *Felix the Chu*...






Did 'em all myself. 

And as an added bonus, I give you the almight (albeit highly pixelated)...

*Big League Chu!*


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 27, 2009)

I give you: The magnificient O-blaargaaggaaggaaagchu!




Rushed paint job  . Not exactly my specialities...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2009)

^ SWEET!! 
It's obviously gonna be a 'hero' of the Zerg in StarCraftII.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 27, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1636923 said:


> ^ SWEET!!
> It's obviously gonna be a 'hero' of the Zerg in StarCraftII.



Well, they are _that_ unoriginal after all...


----------



## Xaios (Aug 27, 2009)

The BLARGH-owl is awesome!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 28, 2009)

OMFG, How could I missed this!!! this is EPIC!!!


----------



## sami (Aug 28, 2009)

Xaios said:


> *Big League Chu!*



OMFG AHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!


----------

